# Rear O2 sensor code?



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i finally have my car boosted , i have the JWT ecu programmed for the stock MAF sensor program with 370cc's for a GA16DE. the ecu is throwing the rear o2 sensor code (i dont have a cat installed yet). is there any quick fix i can temporarily use till i install a cat? 

thanks


----------

